# Wie fängt man am besten Forellen?



## Ostki (16. März 2006)

Hallo,
ich gehe nächsten Mittwoch in Forellenpuff angeln.Meine Frage ist wie angle ich am besten Forelle ich angle immer mit Bienenmaden oder Maden oder Würmer.Meine Frage kann mir einer gute Montage geben der Teich ist 1,5m bis 4m tief.
mfg Márco#h


----------



## esox_105 (16. März 2006)

*AW: Wie fängt man am besten Forellen?*

In welcher Tiefe oder auf welchen Köder die Forellen beissen kann man nur vor Ort beurteilen. Jedes Gewässer ist anders, deshalb sind Ferndiagnosen meist wenig hilfreich.


----------



## hans66660 (16. März 2006)

*AW: Wie fängt man am besten Forellen?*

also, ich angele immer, entweder mit made, köderfisch oder powerbait(grünglitzer). auf die hauptschnur ein schwimmenden spirolino als wurfgewicht,dann ein stopper, dann eine pilotkugeln, dann ein haken oder  
ein wirbel davor, der wirbel eignet sich um ein vorfach schneller auszutauschen, musst du wissen. zwischen pilotkugel und haken ca. 1,5m abstand.
achja, dann ca.5cm vor dem haken ein kleines schrotblei damit powerbait
oder köderfisch untergehen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. März 2006)

*AW: Wie fängt man am besten Forellen?*

Kleine Twister( am besten die mit Fächerschwanz) 
am Spiro geschleppt sind der Hit


----------



## spin-paule (16. März 2006)

*AW: Wie fängt man am besten Forellen?*

Hi Marco#h ,
zur ersten Frage:
ich finde, "_probieren geht über studieren_" ist eine gute Wahl! Grundsätzlich fängt man Forellen mit Würmer, Maden, manchmal Teig oder Mais, Blinker und Spinner auch Gufis und Twistern, Köderfischchen oder Fliegen. An manchen Tagen funktionert der eine Köder besser und an manchen Tagen der andere, besonders im Forellenpuff. Im wilden Bach schaut das meist etwas anders aus. Da muss man erkennen, was die Natur gerade aktuell den Forellen anbietet oder seine Reflexe ansprechen um den richtigen Köder zu wählen. Aus dem Bauch heraus ist meine persönliche Bestenliste:

1. kleine Spinner 
2. künstliche Fliegen
3. Blinker
4. Wurm
5. Maden

Wünsch´ Dir nächsten Mittwoch noch eine schönen Angeltag und viel Spass beim Favoriten-Köder-Finden !
Gruß,
Spin-Paule


----------



## Flussbarsch138 (17. März 2006)

*AW: Wie fängt man am besten Forellen?*

Ist Spinnfischen erlaubt?
Unbedingt mal Rapala Countdown versuchen hab' damit meinen Rekord ( 80,5cm; 5,2 kg gefangen, der war aber nicht aussem Forellenpuff) Müsste aber auch dort klappen


----------



## tintenklecks (17. März 2006)

*AW: Wie fängt man am besten Forellen?*

Bei diesen Temperaturen auf Grund mit auftreibenden Köder so 10-20cm über Grund.

Klappt bei mir immer ganz gut.


----------



## schakal1182 (17. März 2006)

*AW: Wie fängt man am besten Forellen?*

Bedeutet "auf Grund" eigendlich immer dass man mit einem Grundblei arbeiten sollte? Oder nur, dass die Fisch sich in Grundnähe aufhalten und man auch mit einer Posenmontage (feststehend) 20cm überm Grund angeln sollte?


----------



## schakal1182 (18. März 2006)

*AW: Wie fängt man am besten Forellen?*

Kann denn da keiner was zu sagen?

Für den Fall das die Grundblei-Variante gemeint ist - Wird der Köder an einem Seitenarm montiert (und baumelt dann 20cm über Grund) oder an auftreibend an einem 20cm-Vorfach (was ich mir nicht vorstellen kann)?

Wie sieht so eine "Grundmontage" für den Forellenteich aus?


----------



## bennie (18. März 2006)

*AW: Wie fängt man am besten Forellen?*

du musst nur ein schrotblei 20cm vor den haken klemmen. das vorfach entweder 60 oder 120cm lang

dazu dann wirbel und ein kleines lauflblei


----------



## schakal1182 (18. März 2006)

*AW: Wie fängt man am besten Forellen?*

Das einem das Einfachste nicht einfällt...

Aber eine habe ich noch: Wenn der Köderteig so stationär angeboten wird muß der Teig doch keine besondere Form haben wie beim schleppen...
Macht man dann nur so eine kleine Teigkugel um den Bogen des Hakens oder bedeckt man mit der Kugel auch den ganzen Hakenschenkel?


----------



## Superscholle (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie fängt man am besten Forellen?*

Hallo Leute!
Ich bin morgen am Forellensee Brekendorf Angeln!
Hat dort jemand von euch schonmal geangelt/gefangen,
wenn ja womit..

Wäre sehr nett wenn mir da jemand behilflich sein könnte!

Mfg Superscholle


----------



## Schmalle (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie fängt man am besten Forellen?*

der ist doch in s-h oder?

...das müsste dann der mit der hochspannungsleitung übern see sein...

tjoa...hängt so einiges drinne im stromkabel|uhoh:

und der see naja... nciht so der hit meiner meinung...


ich bin morgen in jevenstedt...

heut mittag mal dagewesen und geschaut...

das lässt das herz höher schlagen... stehst am ufer und 30 cm.- entfernt von dir schwimmt eine ca 7-8 pfündige:l

mal sehen dann morgen


----------



## SH1996 (22. September 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt man am besten Forellen?*

wann beißen die forellen am besten?


----------



## Jennic (22. September 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt man am besten Forellen?*



sh1996 schrieb:


> wann beißen die forellen am besten?



09:43:19


----------



## david24 (22. September 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt man am besten Forellen?*

bei mir beißen se am besten zwischen 9:53:01 und 9:53:24

 im ernst fahr los und du siehst es


----------

